# My queen didn't survive!!



## ozark.gardens (Jan 30, 2016)

I installed my 2 packages of bees on the 9th of this month, released the queen the 11th, and checked this evening for brood- didn't see any! The packages were delivered to the pick up location on the 7th so they were with her for 5 days. Should I give them more time? I didn't see her but I am a first time beekeeper and she is not marked so she could me in there. Or should I go ahead and order 2 queens. They built 3-4 bars of comb (top bar hive) allready- so proud!

Part 2: if I need to purchase a new queen any suggestions? I have looked at a couple TF apiaries but it looks like they don't ship till April. Is that way to far off and maybe I should get a lower quality queen. 

(On the plus side, I love my bees so so much already- I'm pretty sure they know I'm on there team.)


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

did you see any eggs, they can be very dificult to spot in brand new comb. looks like a little grain of rice. I'd leave em be for a week to 10 days and you should see something by then. Have they started bringing in gobs of pollen yet, it's not a 100% indicator but when you see it ramp up, it's usually a good sign they are feeding brood.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Dups!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't get them mad or else you're not on their team anymore!
Wear full protection suit before doing any inspection, o.k.
The eggs are an oval shape that look like a speck of tiny-pin sized white pearl on
the bottom of the cells.


----------



## ozark.gardens (Jan 30, 2016)

I've got the ultrabreeze suite and a smoker  well I could have very well not noticed it. I did see pollen and it was an overcast day. I'll give it some more time. Thank you thank you!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a small LED flashlight to shine into the
cells to see the eggs better.


----------

